# Low Impact to the Max: A Hobbit Hole



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been doing my routine night owl surfing of the web, and came across this guy in Wales that seems to have taken the idea of living off the land to a whole new max. I really admire his ability to make a plan and do such a beautiful job with it. It makes me appreciate the ability to homestead to a new degree, this whole time I've been planning, I've been thinking "Man, its expensive" and to get a dream home in your head, maybe so. But this guy has worked out an amazing home with next to nothing bought, and for that I applaud him! :clap:

Thought ya'll might enjoy seeing this! If you know of others who have built a home from the raw earth like this guy I'd be interested to see it!

http://www.simondale.net/hobbit.htm


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen that before.

Looks cool for sure, but seems like it will rot away way too soon for the effort.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Another simple low cost building technique is "rammed earth".


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the style of rammed earth, it looks so cool! I think his place would in theory rot after a while without proper upkeep, but he's had it a few years and he's in Wales, which gets a lot of rain anyways hahaha


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Isn't this the house that was built on government land without permission?


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Hm im not sure about that one, I dont recall seeing anything about that on his site but maybe idk!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sure hope they used plenty of lime in those bales! Otherwise, this could eventually be a fortress for some type of insect or insects! Or snakes or rodents. I am sure all kinds of critters would love to cozy up to the heat they give off in the winter. 

The idea of dugout homes was used by settlers. See http://www.ingallshomestead.com/virtualvisit/dugout.html My wife and I actually got out to see this dugout home on our 10th anniversary when we attended the Walnut Grove pageant. The dugout was pretty meager! (The pageant was good!)


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, i almost stopped at that one back in 04 to see it but we skipped it to go to Mt. Rushmore instead hahaha

Thats true, If i build temporary housing like that in a dugout next summer when I move onto some property to farm it, I'm going to use all earth insulation and extract my own clay and use it and river rock for a central fireplace. In my head, waterproofing the whole thing with a plastic waterproof tarp or membrane would cut down on bugs, but I guess I'll have to make a little more time to research it. I have it all on paper but seeing if it can actually be done is another thing alltogether haha


----------



## doomas (Jun 25, 2013)

using ferro-cement is a good go..think of a t-pee built out of mesh wire and plaster. cheap and a good uses of space. if just temporary, can be used for storage later.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I plan on building something similar but larger and out of shotcrete instead. I love the look and I'm a Lord of the Rings geek. Most of the land in my purchase area is flat so I will have to build my own hobbit hill.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Every time I see hobbit houses, I get all dreamy...


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.oddcrunch.com/drunk-guy-buys-something-silly/0

thought id throw this on here!


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

No, they had permission. Part of the agreement was that it could not be a permanent structure. It was a wonderful, beautiful little place they built for next to nothing, but after living there-I'm not sure how many years-the house has been dismantled and they have rebuilt somewhere else, a more permanent structure.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ives-simple-life-5-000-year-article-1.1487291


----------

